# quality replacement watch bracelet



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

The Lumpy was well known back in the day as a quality metal replacement bracelet.

I cannot for the life of me remember who made it?

Are they still available?

If not, where does one go these days for quality and reliability and customer service?

many thanks

Nursey


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

nursegladys said:


> I cannot for the life of me remember who made it?


 Watchadoo.

What lug width are you after ?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

WRENCH said:


> Watchadoo.
> 
> What lug width are you after ?


 Thanks, there doesn't seem to be a dedicated site; are they only through Banggood now? I can't seem to search for the bracelet without it bringing up dozens of watches.

I don't, I was just wondering if they were still around or whether other makes had come along?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> Thanks, there doesn't seem to be a dedicated site; are they only through Banggood now? I can't seem to search for the bracelet without it bringing up dozens of watches.
> 
> I don't, I was just wondering if they were still around or whether other makes had come along?


 Interesting! - When I was here before (over 10yrs ago) the Lumpy was the bracelet to have & yes it was Watchadoo as mentioned by WRENCH - I have been looking for them too as they were a great bracelet, known for their build quality & heft - I haven't come across a similar bracelet anywhere with a similar outstanding reputation - Possibly Strapcode would be the closest - If anyone pops up here with a contender I will be all over it like a cheap suit (especially with my new arrival needing a bracelet  )
Paul


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> Interesting! - When I was here before (over 10yrs ago) the Lumpy was the bracelet to have & yes it was Watchadoo as mentioned by WRENCH - I have been looking for them too as they were a great bracelet, known for their build quality & heft - I haven't come across a similar bracelet anywhere with a similar outstanding reputation - Possibly Strapcode would be the closest - If anyone pops up here with a contender I will be all over it like a cheap suit (especially with my new arrival needing a bracelet  )
> Paul


 TAURUS 20mm SS Brushed Divers Watch Band Bracelet FOR SEIKO SRP - SKX MONSTER | eBay

Don't fancy the P&P though :taz:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah that's taking the hug & kiss postage wise :boxing: - I spotted a Lumpy in my old Flickr pics - Looked pretty good on my Tsar :notworthy:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> Yeah that's taking the hug & kiss postage wise :boxing: - I spotted a Lumpy in my old Flickr pics - Looked pretty good on my Tsar :notworthy:


 aahhh those were the good ol' days my friend :toot:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Is it for the Presage? If it is avoid the uncle seiko bracelets got one for my sarb...80 quid and felt like the worst seiko 5 bracelet ever. Hollow end links crap clasp and solid links that were probably moulded rather than forged. A fivers worth that took weeks to come and hit the bin as fast as a Marks and Spencers ready meal.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Head over to Watch Gecko and check out their metal and mesh bracelets. Their straps are nice, too.

https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Head over to Watch Gecko and check out their metal and mesh bracelets. Their straps are nice, too.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps


 Thanks Rog, they look alright and UK based too.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

A quick update on this "What happened to the Lumpy" thread ... I initially tried to order a Lumpy style bracelet from Banggood but it remained out of stock for over a week & I gave up - I then tried Amazon & bought the bracelet shown in the pics for about £30 - Feedback from buyers was very positive & I have to say that I would add to that - Typical Amazon, the small box you can see was in a shoe box size box! (of course they care about the planet!) - As you can see in the pics, I haven't taken the plastic protection off as I am not sure if I really need another bracelet (?) - The clasp is a good quality one too - I haven't tried sizing the bracelet (for the same reason as above) but it should be straightforward with it's screw in links & supplied screwdriver - Also supplied with a small spring bar tool & 4x decent looking spring bars - Weighs in at approx 118gms - Anyway, check out the pics & see what you think ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> A quick update on this "What happened to the Lumpy" thread ... I initially tried to order a Lumpy style bracelet from Banggood but it remained out of stock for over a week & I gave up - I then tried Amazon & bought the bracelet shown in the pics for about £30 - Feedback from buyers was very positive & I have to say that I would add to that - Typical Amazon, the small box you can see was in a shoe box size box! (of course they care about the planet!) - As you can see in the pics, I haven't taken the plastic protection off as I am not sure if I really need another bracelet (?) - The clasp is a good quality one too - I haven't tried sizing the bracelet (for the same reason as above) but it should be straightforward with it's screw in links & supplied screwdriver - Also supplied with a small spring bar tool & 4x decent looking spring bars - Weighs in at approx 118gms - Anyway, check out the pics & see what you think ... Paul :thumbsup:


 Paul, what size is it? I'll take it off your hands (depending on size) if you want to flip it.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> A quick update on this "What happened to the Lumpy" thread ... I initially tried to order a Lumpy style bracelet from Banggood but it remained out of stock for over a week & I gave up - I then tried Amazon & bought the bracelet shown in the pics for about £30 - Feedback from buyers was very positive & I have to say that I would add to that - Typical Amazon, the small box you can see was in a shoe box size box! (of course they care about the planet!) - As you can see in the pics, I haven't taken the plastic protection off as I am not sure if I really need another bracelet (?) - The clasp is a good quality one too - I haven't tried sizing the bracelet (for the same reason as above) but it should be straightforward with it's screw in links & supplied screwdriver - Also supplied with a small spring bar tool & 4x decent looking spring bars - Weighs in at approx 118gms - Anyway, check out the pics & see what you think ... Paul :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello - Yes cracking job done by Andy (that was my 22mm one btw) - I have since bought another one of these from Kai Tian & although it is not identical to the one above (has push-pins rather than screw in ones) the quality is still good & there is plenty of heft - I have mine on my Estroril now (as below) - Not quite sure about that combination, but these engineer / lumpy bracelets seem to work with lots of different styles imho ... Paul
PS - I did mention the weight of the 22mm one above (118g) so the 20mm would be slightly less


----------

